# A question about exchanging my EU driver's licence



## Boxhamster (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi,

Finally got myself a cita previa (the _canje de permiso europeo_ does not have citas. So called them, the guy told me I'm wrong and to choose "Tramites de oficina"....)

Anyway, a friend recently did this process, but via a _gestor_. Said gestor sent the DGT a copy of his licence ahead of the cita to already check with the British DVLA that he's the rightful holder of the license. This will speed up the process.
Has anybody done the same and would know which email address that would be and what you said in the email?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Boxhamster said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally got myself a cita previa (the _canje de permiso europeo_ does not have citas. So called them, the guy told me I'm wrong and to choose "Tramites de oficina"....)
> 
> ...


I'm assuming you mean changing a UK licence for a Spanish one? If so, here's what I did: contacted DVLA to inform that I wish to change to Spanish licence, they sent a document stating my UK licence had been annulled. I think that cost me £5. I then went to my nearest Trafico office (in La Linea) with all the documents required plus photos. I seem to remember that got the list of docs required from a sticky on this Forum. I filled in the forms and was given a slip of paper stating that I had applied for a Spanish licence. Two weeks later I got an e-mail saying I could collect my Provisional licence from La Linea. Two weeks after that my licence arrived in the post. No complications, no fuss, no medical or test of any kind and certainly no need for a gestor. I think the fee was 30 euros.

However.....this was eight years ago, maybe things have changed but I doubt there's been that much of a change. If there has been a change, someone will tell us.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Err.....8 years ago! As you point out things have definitely changed. You need the medical and it takes alot longer than 2 weeks. Took me 4 months 2 years ago!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> Err.....8 years ago! As you point out things have definitely changed. You need the medical and it takes alot longer than 2 weeks. Took me 4 months 2 years ago!


Took me ten days in total, two years ago

Made an appointment 
Had an eye test
Mental health test
Photo taken
Forms filled out
Temporary licence given

They contacted DVLC

That was all in one day

Within ten days spanish licence arrived


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

You had a mental health test? En serio?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> You had a mental health test? En serio?


Yep

Was I depressed
Any mental health issues
Medication for depression


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Jajaja. Are you not allowed to drive if your depressed? 🤣


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> Jajaja. Are you not allowed to drive if your depressed? 🤣


 Ot sure. I denied all knowledge of being mentally ill!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

If you're not mentally ill before driving in Spain, you will be once you see how they use roundabouts!


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

The document you can get from DVLA is called a 'Certificate of Entitlement' which lists your entitlements and confirms that you are not disqualified from holding a licence. It can be delivered by email or post and is the same information Traffico will be requesting in order to process an exchange although I would expect them to have direct access to it online.

Either way it's readily available being virtually on demand by email and in a few days by post so the delays being experienced in exchanges can only really be due to simple work overload.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

kaipa said:


> Err.....8 years ago! As you point out things have definitely changed. You need the medical and it takes alot longer than 2 weeks. Took me 4 months 2 years ago!


What hasn’t changed is how things vary from office to office. Eight years ago friends who applied to change licences had to have a medical. I didnt.

Likewise whenI renewed my licence two years ago...a cursory sight test, a reflextest and that was it, licence renewed.
Farcical.
Now I don’t kid myself that I look amazingly young, fit and sprightly for my advanced years but that’s how it was. No medical and no long wait.
A lot seems to depend onwhere you live.
Ive read that it can take over a year to process an application for Spanish citizenship but I had dates for both my exams within two weeks of application and both exams took place within a fortnight. I should get the results of the second one within a couple of weeks, got an email saying I’d passed the first oneafter just under three weeks then my abogado says the actual registration process, getting ID card etc. shouldn’t take long.
Luck of the draw, seemingly.


----------

